# Ich möchte dich werben!



## Lassart (19. Januar 2014)

HALLO!

Wie ihr dem Threadtitel entnehmen könnt suche ich jemanden, den ich werben kann. Ich will jetzt noch den einen oder anderen Char auf Maximalstufe bringen und suche auf diesem Weg nach gleichgesinnten.

Was kann ich dir bieten:
-WoW-Erfahrung seit 2007 
-je nach Server: Taschen, eine Stufe 25 Gilde, Gold fürs Reiten (Kult der Verdammten-Horde oder Die Aldor-Allianz)
-(fast) tägliche Onlineaktivität zwischen 16 und 22 Uhr
-einen TS3 Server falls gewünscht

Was ich erwarte:
-Aktivität. Muss nicht täglich sein, aber auf jeden Fall sollten wir schon ein paar Mal in der Woche zum Zocken kommen.
-Durchhaltevermögen. Keine Ahnung wieviele Leute ich schon geworben hatte, die irgendwann vom einen auf den nächsten Tag nirgendwo mehr online gekommen sind.
Ich finde das sehr schade, denn die Zeit ist für mich dann auch verschwendet, also überlegt euch ob ihr das auch wirklich durchziehen wollt.

Mehr verlange ich gar nicht, wer nicht im TS reden will, muss das nicht, ich höre auch gerne Musik beim Zocken 
Falls es Fragen oder schon Interessenten gibt, addet mich doch im Skype unter das_nudelholz 

P.S. Anfänger nehme ich auch gerne! Allerdings sollte ein gewisser Lernwille vorhanden sein.

Gruß Lassart


----------

